# ¿como crear probador de sensores ?



## scarecrow (Feb 15, 2008)

hola:
alguien me puede ayudar con un probador para sensores tipo resistecia como el tps  o el de temperatura, vi uno con 11 leds  y un circuito integrado de 18 pines pero no lo puedo copiar porque esta cubierto con un epoxico. gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 15, 2008)

hola
puedes medirlo directamente con un polimetro para ver su resistencia.

si necesitas mucha presicion tambien puedes montar un puente de wheatstone, y comparar su valor con otra sonda de iguales caracteristicas.
En R2 pones una sonda que este bien, y en RX la sonda a comprobar. si esta corecta no tendras ninguna tension en el voltimetro. Si esta malamente tendras tension negativa segun este en corto o abierto.

puedes sustitir el voltimetro por dos diodos led puestos en paralelo inverso.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Si es de led seguramente es un simple lm3914, bajate el datasheet y solo debes hacer algunas adaptaciones.


----------



## lelguea (Feb 15, 2008)

La ventaja del puente que te menciona pepechip es que incluso, puedes someter los 2 sensores a los mismos estimulos (por ejemplo la misma temperatura) y puede ver que te den la misma respuesta o incluso la velocidad de respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## scarecrow (Mar 2, 2008)

me parese muy bien voy a hacer el que dice pepechip, gracias a todos. hasta luego.


----------

